# Customs st vincent/grenada



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

We have booked a 41'' cat for 10 days in June in St Vincent and were thinking about going all the way down to Grenada Prickly Bay and back.
The people at TMM seem to think that the customs clearing process will take 1 1/2day out of the trip. A friend a mine was ther 10 years ago and tells me it took him 20 minutes in Grenada and same back in st vincent ?
Any experiences and recommendations ?

thanks

Herve


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Herve - these days, the clearance process is pretty straightforward. Exactly as you indicate, it will take you approximately 20 minutes to clear out of Union Island, about the same to clear in and out of Grenada (which can be done at the same time if you are spnding 48 hours or less in Grenada) and about the same ago when you clear back into St Vincent at Union Island.


----------



## JMJ (Oct 31, 2000)

We''ve had the same experiences as your friend. No more than 30-45 minutes anywhere except Union Island because you have to walk to the airport. We found it went a lot faster if we had our crew lists made out in advance of the trip and took 5 copies for each stop in customs and immigration.


----------

